# whats the best shampoo (in your honest opinion)



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

im trying to get some great wash that is ph balanced and doesnt have to much fillers ie.. glyceral and wax...

just a great shampoo.

does anyone know what shampoo mr. dalton uses?

thanks inadvance:detailer:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ELBOW GREASE said:


> does anyone know what shampoo mr. dalton uses?


Oh please..... :wall:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

ELBOW GREASE said:


> does anyone know what shampoo mr. dalton uses?


I hear he uses "cream of some young guy"

Waynes World, Waynes World


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't you mean, what does joe_0_1 use? 

This, Duragloss 901  - A perfect Shampers! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dodo BTBM is probably my overall favourite.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Since the diminse of Sonax Gloss Shampoo (well to the fact I can't easily find it anymore) Duragloss gets my vote.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Years ago before I started shaving my head I was a Head & Shoulders guy, but since I no longer need to.....oh, hang on - you mean for the car, right? Well I have to be honest I've used Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner for years and up until recently been quite happy with it, but I'm seeking an alternative and Duragloss 901 will be on my shopping list.

btw. I didn't realise Timothy Dalton was a detailing enthusiast? Good on him!! Not the best Bond ever but has gone up a bit in my view now LOL!


----------



## jbell (Nov 5, 2007)

Autoglym BSC or Johnsons Baby Bath


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Zaino Z7 I have enjoyed using so far


----------



## VOLVOB10M (Nov 6, 2006)

Im well impressed with einszett exclusiv gloss shampoo from the einszett uk website and with a 15% DW discount on all products
makes einszett products very affordable, why pay more for less. it does what it says on the bottle ,with the added benefit of having a hand conditioner built in. my new personal favourite shampoo


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Best shampoo for me is Dodo BTBM

I have only used the following list though

Megs Hyper Wash
Megs Shampoo plus (great value)
Megs #62 (underated by many IMHO)
Zym0l Auto wash
Zym0l Clear
Zaino Z7
Dura Gloss 901
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
and of course Dodo BTBM

The Dodo is the best cleaning IMHO


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

If you / pit viper fancy a sample of DG 901, let me know :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I use Chemical guys citrus wash and gloss...brilliant stuff....Getting to be a real convert to Chemical guys products.


----------



## Deano_Deano (Oct 20, 2007)

Zaino Z7 here.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> If you / pit viper fancy a sample of DG 901, let me know :thumb:


You have a PM


----------



## ozmale42 (May 29, 2008)

I've had impressive results from Poorboys Slick & Suds.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I use z7 / duragloss and 1z perls 

I think the 1z stuff is quite underated and the 1z perls is a really good shampoo


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

duragloss 901,i also have CG citrus wash and gloss.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Chemical Guys BodyWash and Wax, awesome product!!

I used it for the first time on Saturday and the finish it left was superb!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Megs Hyper Wash here, the best I've come across so far. :thumb:

I've tried Sonus, Zym0l, AG, Turtle Wax, Simoniz and NXT wash but Hyper is the best for me. Used in my Gilmour Foamaster it does a fantastic job and the US gallon will last me years!


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Megs shampoo plus for me.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Duragloss 901 for me. They do it nice big sizes now too.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Don't you mean, what does joe_0_1 use?
> 
> This, Duragloss 901  - A perfect Shampers! :thumb:


Totally agree :thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been using Megs Gold Class & found it to be brilliant however, may try a CG product next

Dave


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

used loads over the years and to be honest try something new pretty much every time a bottle runs out.

Just finished a 16oz bottle of Duragloss 901, its very slick and soapy, smells fantastic and cleans really well. The finish it gives is very nice.

Used CG's Maxi Suds II for the first time on Sunday and was equally impressed by that. Nice and slick, good soap (although not too much) and the finish after a CG's speed wipe QD was superb. Almost didnt bother waxing the car but as the beading was showing signs off wearing off it needed it.

Out of the 2 i would have to say that DG 901 is the best but for a US gallon its £10 more expensive than the CG's Maxi Suds II... so far i cant honestly say if the DG is worth the extra.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Finish Kare #1016 is very good, nice finish,decent suds and very slick. 1z perls is also very good, been using it since importer set up shop ! recently went to Finish kare for something different


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I switched to CG Maxisuds recently and was suitably impressed, not tried 901 - that's next on the list


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Been using Dodo BTBM recently and very impressed, nice and slick. Have a sample of 901 which must try at some point. Use hyper wash on the wheels as good value and great cleaner, great as a foamer too. Have Autowash which have tried once but was not that impressed but need to have another try with that to have another test.

Also used Goldclass - did not have any complaints.
Werkstat (Jeffs) Shampoo - Great also.
1z Monthly wash -Great too!

Have enough wash to last me at least a year at the moment as am always trying something new, must try and get through what I have before moving on to the next.


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

PB Slick and Suds is awesome, might try Dodo BTBM soon, also use AG as i need to finish it


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Personaly I realy like the Chemical Guys wash n Wax and the Maxi Suds, but of late cant see past the Duragloss 901...


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Poorboy's Super Slick & Suds is great. Always make sure I have some lying about but also like to try others.

Very impressed with Z7 also but relating back to DaveKG's rant (Sorry Dave) it has to be available in bigger bottles soon as.

Meg's Gold Class creams up very well tho with the PW. Especially if you have the added advantage of having a hot water PW.

Going to give Duragloss a try next cause i'm very curious. I Wan't to see what i'm missing out on.

Lee.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Meguiars Shampoo Plus for all round performance combined with value for money, I still feel when all things said and considered its still the top of the market but is more and more helped by the value for money card.

Duragloss 901 is superb, comes close to warranting that little bit extra cost, lovely and slick and available in good sizes too.

Zaino Z7 - lovely shampoo but far too expensive compared to rivals (901) which match its performance. Available only in silly wee bottles, its somthing Zaino need to address and have needed to address for some time now, but have yet too - personally, I will buy no more Z7 until it is sold in proper sized bottles offering a bit more value for money.

Worst shampoo I've ever used was also the most expensive - ***** Clear. Little or no lubrication which is cardinal sin for a shampoo in my book, and after a few minutes the wash water felt like plain water and performed similarly. Awful stuff and absolutely ridiculously priced - I may be scathing about Z7, but at least it performs well and its only issue is the silly quantities. Clear offered nothing other than a hole in my wallet for me.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

I have used a fair few. In my limited experience the best so far has been between 

NXT Gen Shampoo
Carlack 68 Shampoo

Both of these produce loads of suds, clean quite well and leave a lovely finish. Reading one of Daves earlier comments about NXT is that it erodes the LSP over time...i have yet to experience that so will keep an eye on it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was a little disappointed when I used DG901 recently as it has a very strong following on here. It's fine, but not as special as I'd expected it to be, but then it is only a shampoo.

Dodo BTBM is the only thing I'll be using on my own car now.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Dodo BTBM is the only thing I'll be using on my own car now.


I've not tried that yet, but it's definitely on the hit list.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Big fan of the CG's range of shampoos.

Just finished my Extreme Wash n Wax, found it excellent the 16oz bottle lasted ages.
Now trying Maxi Suds (also handy in the foam lance) and Citrus Wash.

John


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd probably say Duragloss 901. I like and use Zaino Z7, but the 901 performs equally as well and is cheaper.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I'd probably say Duragloss 901. I like and use Zaino Z7, but the 901 performs equally as well and is cheaper.


Wait till the postie comes mate


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i live the duragloss 901 too, when i was looking for a new shampoo i sampled 901 and btbm and could't really tell any diffarence :thumb:


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the Victoria shampoo - i know its expensive but you only need a tiny amount


----------



## rak1 (Mar 31, 2008)

i have a lot of chemical guys stuff and they are great,but when they run out its duragloss 901 for me.had a sample sent to me and i was taken aback at just how good it was.i felt like throwing my cg shampoos away,but resisted the temptation.........


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Rich said:


> Since the diminse of Sonax Gloss Shampoo (well to the fact I can't easily find it anymore) Duragloss gets my vote.


loads on ebay!

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/_W0QQ_...&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=duragloss&_osacat=0


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Tried CG wash & wax; CG citrus gloss; AG shampoo & Dodo BTBM.......Dodo wins hands down for me. Excellent cleaning power.

Do have a Duragloss sample but can't breakaway from Dodo tbh..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bilt hambers auto wash....


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

chemical guys maxi suds 2, or dodo juice btbm


----------



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

I Use Dodo Juice Born To Be Wild 
With Great Results


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Duragloss 901 closely followed by Dodo BTBM.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

For me, DG 901 :thumb:

After trying some Shampoo Plus the other week, I was blown away by the slickness of the wash.
It felt really safe and well lubed. Fantastic value too


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I am using PoorBoys Super Slick and Suds. I really like this product a lot. Its smells nice (always a good sign) and does a good job of washing. It does not seem to remove wax or lsp's which is good.

I have also tried Jeffs Auto Body wash and this is good also. Since using a shampoo's that are a more of a 'gel' consistency, this jeff is rather 'watering' by comparison. But its not water down if you see what I mean.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I would just like to add, that apparently Megs gold class shampoo strips was/lsp. is this the case? As my dad uses this on his scoob.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Darren.H said:


> I would just like to add, that apparently Megs gold class shampoo strips was/lsp. is this the case? As my dad uses this on his scoob.


Nope, this is not the case. No evidence of Gold Class stripping LSP, used to be my staple shampoo some time ago, and many waxes were just fine with it.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks. 
As a member on Scoobynet and I red this in the car care section:

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/car-care-380/712690-good-car-wash-goesnt-strip-wax-good-price.html

What is the difference between wax and lsp?


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

*thank you everyone*

thanks guys for the response. they have been really helpful. :thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

@Darren H: it all depends on interpretation. LSP simply means Last Step Product (afaik.) so basically the last thing you put on your car as protection layer. So LSP in essence can be both a (carnauba) wax or sealant.

However a lot of people use LSP as some sort of synonym for a synthetic sealant. I still use it for its true meaning, last step product, being a wax or synthetic sealant.

ontopic: I've used some Meguiars consumer washes (Gold Class being my favourite). Switched over to Shampoo plus and liking it so never had an urge to change to a different shampoo.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Tom, thank you for that. I too read that LSP stands for Last Stage Product


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Nope, this is not the case. No evidence of Gold Class stripping LSP, used to be my staple shampoo some time ago, and many waxes were just fine with it.


I know its an old thread - but why did you change Dave?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I use Megs Hyper wash in the foamer first, leave to dwell, rinse then use Megs Shampoo Plus in the bucket. Great cleaning power yet doesn't strip wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum shampoo/DG 901 and Poorboys Slick & Suds are my top 3


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm quite liking Swissvax's car bath, but also like CG Citrus Wash & Gloss


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Duragloss 901 for me. They do it nice big sizes now too.


where can i get the big sizes from ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

cleancar said:


> where can i get the big sizes from ?


Serious Performance


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

cleancar said:


> where can i get the big sizes from ?


Hi, are you looking for 902? The larger sizes are denoted by a different number, but are the same product.
HTH

Edit: As Ross says, a number of the sponsors stock it.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

cheers guys will take a look


----------

